# BLV Welcome - WINNERS POSTED



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Please join me in welcoming our newest sponsor.

*EDIT: **** Labor Day 2010, we just completed our draw for two winners of Black Lab Vodka handler's caps. *

*Congrats to DickS & Kenny Broussard!*

*You both have PM's in your inbox. Please reply and we'll get your hats shipped out this week. ****

Thanks again and welcome Black Lab Vodka!



Welcome to RTF BLV!

Chris


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey Chris I'm in..never met a vodka I didn't like...Thanks and welcome to BLV, Jim


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

yo................


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Does the cap come on top of a bottle?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Does the cap come on top of a bottle?


Corey, if you win I will send a bottle cap with the hat... May be off a diet coke though!


----------



## labcurl (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice new sponsor, always willing to try new vodka.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Sadly, I do not drink Vodka any longer. Just puts me to sleep. Back when I was a teenager I would have been all over it.
And I do not have hats with Labradors on them as the Chessies just floss with them.
But I would like to extend a Laurel, and Hardy handshake to our newest sponsor.
Welcome to RTF BLV!!!!!!!!






.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Chris,

Count us in too! Thanks Black Lab Vodka and welcome!


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site & thanks for becoming a new sponsor.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Keep the site going strong. I'm in.
________
Anime Videos


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm in!! Thanks


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcometo the RTF. I cant wait to try it.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

welcome BLV.


----------



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll jump in on this also.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to Black Lab vodka and send a hat, please.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I can no longer drink, but before I quit I tried this vodka and loved it. My wife also has grown to love this vodka, and I really like the bottles. I have empty ones staged with my hunt test ribbons.

Welcome to the RTF BLV. I am sure you will see alot of support.

Count me in for a chance at a hat as well.


----------



## Kevin Sheeler (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in and thanksBLV


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Do they make it in a Yellow Dog variety, they'ld sell a lot more!;-)


----------



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the sponsorship and the chance!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

welcome to the site/ count me in


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for becoming a sponsor!
Guess I really need to buy myself a bottle and give it a try! 
Thanks for the chance on the hat


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome! And Thank You for the opportunity. Count me in!


----------



## CypressSloughRetrievers (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the support. Count me in.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

put me in now if we could only get the vodka


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for your suport- I'll play

Coach West Coast Drinking Team

Bubba


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome! But darn I thought there might be a real bottle involved.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Booze, women, and Labs...thanks!


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for being a sponsor! I'm going to buy a jug next time i'm at the liquor store. Never seems to go to waste around here.


----------



## kjsynergy (Dec 6, 2004)

Welcome from Michigan


----------



## rlw (May 14, 2009)

pat addis said:


> put me in now if we could only get the vodka


I'd luv a hat, bottle would be nice too!! We have labs in Texas too u know.
LOL


----------



## Jon Kelly (Sep 21, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome Black Lab Vodka.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Toss my name in Chris, thanks for the chance.


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome to RTF.


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the hats....and welcome


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

PLEASE count me IN!!!!!!!! I have 4 black labs and vodka is my drink of choice - you bet a new hat would be perfect!!

Andy


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

We all need sponsers! Welcome aboard.


----------



## aichach (Jul 16, 2005)

I love the bottle. Welcome.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

welcome to the new sponsor
Chris good luck at American Am this weekend
trog


----------



## Blackkettle Retrievers2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice! Welcome BLV!


----------



## Bamaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Count me in - been trying to get to fla for months


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Count me in to! Thank's Black Lab Vodka and welcome!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome to RTF and count me in.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Thank you for the sponsorship BLV!!!

Gooser cant drink!!

Not beacause of any 13 step deal,, I mean Gooser REALLY cant drink!! What a train wreck!!

I live in Hats thought. Sometimes I's forced to wear sunglasses and a fake mustach too!! ~~~~ If I drink that is!!:razz:


Thanks again!!!
Gooser


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Pick me pick me!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome Black Lab Vodka....

thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## Mattyj (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome BLV!


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

I am in. Thanks to the sponsor!


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

sounds like my kind of party... ;-)


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome BLV.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I already have one!  And my WONDERFUL husband ordered a "6-pack" of BDV, too!

FOM


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome! Love the bottle label.

lesa c


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Bald folks need hats too! Thanks for the sponsorships and the hats and to Cris for RTF. Bill
________
GLASS BONGS


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Steve can always use a new cap.


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome BLV. Looking forward to trying your Vodka.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Count me in. It is my turn to finally win something


----------



## BriarBend Kennels (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome BLV & please count me in


Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

I like vodka


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just thought I'd post this picture of a purchase I made that arrived here yesterday.


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

WOOF! And Thanks.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Borrowed from a country western song...."Black Lab Vodka makes her clothes fall off."

Put my name in for the Hat, I'd love to make a White Russan using Black Lab Vodka and Blue Bell IceCream!


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome BLV. Hope you have all your clearances and are not a "BYD"

Carl


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I am in. Thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## RKDuce (Apr 12, 2010)

Please post a list of distributors!


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

i really do need a new cap. some juvenile delinquent grizzlies tore mine up and their momma didnt do a thing about it. some parental leadership.....


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I need a new hat......count me in.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Please add me for the draw. HPW


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Sure, sign me up. You never know....

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

Please, please count me in. Welcome BLV! Been trying for a year to get my daughter to buy me a bottle [she lives in VA] - if she has bought it, it ain't made it to FL yet. I keep hoping!!!!

Any place down here [Central FL/Orlando] that it is available???


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks to our new sponsor! 

I'm feeling lucky on the draw.... pick me, pick me, pick me.....


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Haven't come close to winning anything yet, but what the hey, Chris count me in!

Greg Lee


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for sponsering.

FREE BOOZE! 

I'm in. 

Might want to consider making some Chesapeake Bay Whisky. 

I think there is a market regards,


----------



## Beardog (Sep 16, 2009)

Count me in.

Mike


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me in also! Welcome BLV.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Count me and my black dogs in.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome BLV, Cool looking bottle. If I win can I trade up as a discount on an empty bottle?


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Count me in. Welcome!!


----------



## joshfcb (Aug 27, 2008)

Count me in. 

Gotta give this stuff a try.

BTW... that is a great looking dog there. I love the big block head.


----------



## signgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

know exactly who I'll give it to.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

I have tried the newest sponsors product and can attest to it being indeed a good vodka. I stand willing and able to be a test product sampler and marketer in the State of Georgia.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome BLV !!!


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Although I have lurked and not posted much, I am in and maybe the cap will entice me to try the vodka which in turn may loosen my fingers and cause more posts! Thanks


----------



## wvlabman (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the chance!!! Welcome!!

Aaron


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm in too! 

Salute!

Earlene


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

In please.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

FLATLANDER...........I Know Where Ya Live...........;-)

WE ARE......................PENN STATE!


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Bottoms up to BLV and welcome aboard!
Tim


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for being a sponsor I will definitely give it a try. Count me in for the drawing.
________
Kluger


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in. I'll drink anything that don't drink me first


----------



## Heelsit (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm in! I bought 4 liters in Delaware a couple of weeks ago while on a business trip, and carted it home to West Tennessee in my checked baggage. Plan to open the first one this weekend.


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

Love their website. Labtini Martini and a Black Lab Pie!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm in, please!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe we can talk them into doing a Brown Dog Vodka too. LOL I love anything with our beloved labs on it. Hope it comes to Mississippi soon.


----------



## wartburg71 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in, I like vodka alot!


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

I will pick a bottle up next time I am in the mood for a bloody merry. Thanks for the free stuff...free is always good.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, I'd like to throw my hat in the ring...

Thanks.


----------



## smakem (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome BLV!


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll play , but I never win anything...My dogs call Name is "Stoli".....do I win automatically....

welcome BLV....


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Great! Please count me in and welcome to BLV!


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been known to sample vodka more than once, a night

put me in please


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's to us and those like us!


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Yet another reply. Keep up the great work with the forum.


----------



## our3labs (Dec 7, 2009)

I made a trip to Maryland to run a Hunt Test and found a store with BLV. I bought all they had, 7 bottles.. I am down to 3.. Great stuff !!!! My favorite so far is a little BLV and Lemonade........


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome BLV and count me in!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I heard that Black Lab Vodka is much better than Yellow Lab Vodka and Chocolate Lab Vodka.

Count me in.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks to Black Lab Vodka for sponsoring the site. Welcome and we appreciate it. Please put my name in for the hat.


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

Please count me in


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Welcome to BLV and count me in.

Debbie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Welcome BLV from the Black labs at my house:

FC Honor, Ruckus QAA, Gavel QAA


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Please add me to the drawing.

My son lives in the DC area so when he and his wife came back for the Fourth of July I had him bring us a bottle.

Here is hoping you get wider distribution!


----------



## DaleR (Jun 6, 2009)

Ron in Portland said:


> Yes, I'd like to throw my hat in the ring...
> 
> Thanks.


If you win, I have a sharpie to write some numbers on it so you can give the other one a break. 




Please count me in.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Chris,

Pick me. The Vodka will be given to one of the land owners that allows me to train on his grounds.

John


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

The Goldens need some new Lab chew toys ;-) Welcome to RTF!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm on it! Welcome Black Dog Vodka! I'm waiting to get it in CALI! Thanks!


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

I clicked on their ad this morning & thought "how've I been missing this", didn't even dawn on me it was new. I'm in.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome & thanks for becoming a new sponsor.


----------



## laidback (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to RTF.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Count me in also. Welcome.


----------



## klist (Feb 9, 2009)

i love vodka, and the bottle is sweet!!!! thanks for the support


----------



## Joby (Apr 17, 2010)

Im in.....


----------



## Northern Light (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to RTF Black Lab Vodka!!


----------



## Todd Eury (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for the support.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks you BLV for your support. Chris I can always use a new hat, sign me up.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

Sign me up, I'd like to know how that tasted in a bloody.


----------



## labsnquilts (Jun 7, 2010)

Anything with a Black Lab is alright with me!

Sue


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome BLV Like your site & luv those bottles

Tommy Wallace


----------



## Sophie Gundog (Apr 28, 2010)

Best of luck to our new sponsor , will support the product when I can ...


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I'm in too.. Thanks, Gene


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll play too.


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Always good to have a new sponsor!! Im in love the bottle!


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll take one of the hats! Thanks!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

two of my favorite things, black dogs and vodka...


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

pick me.....


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm in!

Buck


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome to the fold Black Lab Vodka

Tom D


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to RTF,

I know where I am doing some of my X-mas shopping !

Chad


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Welcome and thanks!!!!!


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

In. 

But it's too short.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> two of my favorite things, black dogs and vodka...


Knew you liked black bitches now we know what you like to drink too.

Oh count me in on the hat and if I win I will buy me a bottle of that BLV.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

My sister inlaw lives il so i probly can get a bottle but im in for the hat . Welcome aboard.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to RTF!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Thanks and welcome


----------



## kodyb (Jun 30, 2008)

Count me in! Welcome!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to our newest sponsor.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Rick


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard a case of the new sponsors wares made it to the Nationals this summer in a dog truck!! I think this will be a sponsor that EVERYONE welcomes.


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

welcome!!!


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm all about some vodka


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Welcome BLV


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you make White Russians out of Black Lab Vodka? Count me in! Welcome to RTF!


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

How can you not like something called black lab??? Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Please join me in welcoming our newest sponsor.
> 
> On labor day I will do a draw from those who post in this thread. Two winners will receive a BLV black handler's cap shipped from IL to their door. Only one reply per user!
> 
> ...


Please count me for this drawing


----------



## croppiemstr (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome BLV


----------



## TWODOWN (Nov 23, 2003)

Welcome to RTF and thanks for helping sponsor this site. I lurk but really enjoy all the great information and I really do need a new hat.

Erin


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Illinois Bob said:


> I heard that Black Lab Vodka is much better than Yellow Lab Vodka and Chocolate Lab Vodka.
> 
> Count me in.


Well, of course, what'cha expect.

Count me in too.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Welcome to Black Lab Vodka!!


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome!!.....and thank you for sponsoring RTF.

Sue


----------



## agilek9's (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome, Black Lab Vodka!


----------



## Crihfield (May 6, 2009)

YUM YUM!!!!! Just send me the bottle


----------



## tolleson (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome..............


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to RTF!

(p.s. _Brown_ Dogs Rule)


----------



## hightech1953 (Jun 25, 2010)

add me please


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome BLV


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome. Too bad no one on RTF drinks...........HA!


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for sponsorship.

-Martha, Breeze and Wilson...


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Count me in!

Laurie


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Chris! Welcome Black Lab Vodka.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Black Lab Vodka and put me in the running for a bottle or two. Want to be cool like Lainee, saw she was sportin' the label at Granby.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome... Love the add.


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome Black Lab Vodka


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Count me in too.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome Black Lab!! I'd love to take a bottle of yours to my tailgate tomorrow.... AND I WANNA CAP.. I WANNA CAP!!!!!


WE ARE!!!!!


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Im in and over 21!


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

Need good hat

Richard


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Throw me in.


----------



## huntnalot (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome BLV and count me in


Gerald


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool name!


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2005)

Chris,

count me in....


----------



## Doug Kennedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Labs and Vodka so I guess I should get into this...thanks for the Support


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Put me in the draw.
Now I just want to let ya all know --- 
this is for *MS*. JDogger. The prettier and thinner of us. 

He can't have the cap or the vodka!!!

Melis


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Yo count me in!


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Me too.......


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Count me in and if I win I will buy a couple of their cool glasses!


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## RWL (Feb 7, 2009)

Black Lab Vodka with grapefruit juice and salt the rim of the glass = Salty Dog!!!! 

mmm mmm gooooood


----------



## emmerdoug (Feb 1, 2008)

put me in. i love that stuff.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks. Sign me up


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for being a sponsor BLV!


----------



## Fetch em up (Oct 4, 2009)

Good to have you around BLV!


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Black Lab Vodka and welcome!


----------



## bfosmark (Jan 31, 2008)

Always dreamed of a Dawg Drink! :grab:


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Never met a black dog or a vodka I didn't like  :razz: Sign me up . Nostrovia


----------



## larry109 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would like to try a new Vodka drink


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Welcome BLV.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I'm thinking I need to order a bottle for the lodge!!!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Hubby would love to have a BLV hat 

Welcome to RTF!


----------



## Decoyn (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in! Thanks BLV for being a sponsor. If only it was available on Ohio.


----------



## jbb (Oct 8, 2007)

Count me in too


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome BLV!!!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Jim Person said:


> Hey Chris I'm in..never met a vodka I didn't like...Thanks and welcome to BLV, Jim


You probably havent' tried Alaskan homeless favorite "Monarch" It comes in a nicely crafted clear plastic bottle, and can be found in any homeless camp....

Welcome Black Lab Vodka..


----------



## GoodDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to Black Lab Vodka!


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome BLV, count me in, thanks


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

Welcome. 

Sure would be nice to knock some of this Afghan dust down with an ice cold shot of Vodka. Maybe when I get home, but I'll have to hide it from my CLF least she get jealous.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome BLV. I guess I can switch to vodka instead of whiskey. For a little bit anyway


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Include me please!!


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Gotta love it!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Put us in too.


----------



## bluemister (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Please join me in welcoming our newest sponsor.
> 
> On labor day I will do a draw from those who post in this thread. Two winners will receive a BLV black handler's cap shipped from IL to their door. Only one reply per user!
> 
> ...


Chris, count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

count me in, thanks


----------



## buckeyegundogs (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the best dog training forum in the world Black Lab Vodka!!


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

I can always use another cap.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Count me in too please. Black Labs rule!


----------



## kkimmes (Jan 7, 2010)

I am in before the cutoff!!!


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

Count me in...Welcome!


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

I'd like me one o' them purty hats!

Kathleen


----------



## JK Payne (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Chris

Please count us in -

Take care and have a grand day

John and Kerri


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

welcome blv. and i know the perfect person who would love to wear that hat! count me in!


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Put me in on the hat too!!!!!!


----------



## 5labs (Oct 28, 2005)

My 2 favorite things black labs and Vodka!!


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Count me in.

Amy


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Thanks for your suport- I'll play
> 
> Coach West Coast Drinking Team
> 
> Bubba


Better send the MVP a bottle as well



/paul


----------



## Jason Davenport (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome......


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Count me in too!


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Gotta like the name..


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Sign me up


----------



## black0989 (May 11, 2010)

Might as well.


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Sounds good. I'm in.
________
ASS BLACK


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm definately in!!! When I told my wife she thought she may now join the RTF gang.
Joe


----------



## B-Remi (Feb 2, 2010)

Sign me up, Thanks


----------



## Eric Williams (Oct 6, 2009)

Sign me up. Thanks!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Throw my name in the hat or cap..


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## K.Bolan (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks interesting, I'm in.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Put my name in the hat please...


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the hat but where's my bottle chris


----------



## wini_gettin_fowl (May 23, 2010)

count me in


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome BLV


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotta try it. Welcome BLV.


----------



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome, Thanks


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome. Vodka that's my drink goes with anything. Send me that bottle and let me try it.


----------



## G'S PRAIRIE CBR'S (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to RTF

Mark


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Great stuff Black lab vodka, 

when will you bring out the yellow and chocolate?

Welcome to RTF,


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for a chance.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

WOW! Read this just in time...I hope. Would love to try a bottle or ten.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

I am in if not too late!!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Sign me up.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you pick yet? Sign me up if not. I never win anything though. :-x


----------



## Beverly Searls (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds good,even for a Golden person! Thanks


----------



## Texas96 (Jul 11, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm IN.
Still trying to find out how to get some of this nector in Texas?!


----------



## dwilcox (Sep 4, 2008)

Count me in if it's not too late


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Count me me!

Welcome Black Lab Vodka! 

From the Fluffy Squad who just LOVE vodka!


----------



## S Goldby (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in. Always liked Vodka.


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome BLV. You can save postage and bring my cap to Mid-Illinois.


----------



## Randy Moore (Aug 4, 2010)

Count Me In ,And Thank You For Being A Sponsor


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

reply reply


----------



## Diesel57 (Aug 15, 2010)

Darn wish we could get this in texas would love to try it. Can't even order it online to send here hopefully it will come soon to texas.


----------

